# location g200 sensor/how to set basic setting?



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

My esp light is on, getting this faultcode with vagcom:

Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8N0 907 379 E 
Component: ESP 20 CAN V005 
Coding: 18446
Shop #: WSC 00218
2 Faults Found:
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure
01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

Who knows where this sensor is located, in cause I have to buy and install a new one?
(is it behind the glove compartment, because i have recently build a xcarlink in the glove compartment and maybe touched the wires/sensor when I pulled the glovebox out...)

Before buying an expensive new sensor, who knows how to reset the sensor with vagcom to its BASIC settings???

Hoping to fix it....

Tim


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Info on THIS thread, but just says reset to zero


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> Info on THIS thread, but just says reset to zero


Thanks!
But who knows the exact location an HOW-TO reset to zero?


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

allewijn said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Info on THIS thread, but just says reset to zero
> ...


(Dutch TT, so LHD)


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Looked behind the glove compartment and found this sensor,
is this the g200 sensor on a lhd TT?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151345&hilit=+esp

Have a look here... I'm After re-setting all the sensors... It's annoying the life out of me... I didget some e-mails of howto do it via john H but the blocks on vagcom are differen't steering angle is 60 and not 44 so cannot manage to fatherm the code for the other 3 sensors.. if you e-mail me at [email protected] i'll forward on the pdf how to's i've got see if you can make any sense of them...(and that block behind the glove box houses 3 sensors within one.. G249 houses g200 anf 2 others..


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=151345&hilit=+esp
> 
> Have a look here... I'm After re-setting all the sensors... It's annoying the life out of me... I didget some e-mails of howto do it via john H but the blocks on vagcom are differen't steering angle is 60 and not 44 so cannot manage to fatherm the code for the other 3 sensors.. if you e-mail me at [email protected] i'll forward on the pdf how to's i've got see if you can make any sense of them...(and that block behind the glove box houses 3 sensors within one.. G249 houses g200 anf 2 others..


I've read all the PDF's but don't understand them/not usefull to me :? 
Some other TT owners with g200 sensor problems/knowledge?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Audi_TT_(8N)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Basic_Setting

Does that help? Car should be on level ground when resetting.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Jurpo said:


> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Audi_TT_(8N)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Basic_Setting
> 
> Does that help? Car should be on level ground when resetting.


I LOVE YOU !!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] been needing to reset for quite some time... now still looking at sensor 419... :roll:


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Jurpo said:


> http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Audi_TT_(8N)_Brake_Electronics_(MK60)#Basic_Setting
> 
> Does that help? Car should be on level ground when resetting.


WOW THANKS!!! This is what I was looking for!  
When I'm back home, I'm going to try this method to set my g200 sensor to the basic settings.
But where is the option : "[Coding-II - 11] Enter 40168, to enable the basic setting."? Where is the option Coding-II in vagcom?


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

P.S.:

Is there a difference in location (and looks) of the sensor between <2002 and >2002 TT's mk1?

I have a LHD Audi TT Quattro 1.8t 1999 with ESP/ASR.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

belive sensor G200 is within a Sensor block of G419.. G419 holds long & lat sensors...

Section 11 is on the advanced side of vagcom... so it's the block of 6 on the right not the block of 6 on the left which is safe... belive it's second one down in the row of 3... obviously you have to be open and in modual 3... although i've done it to mine and now have a G419 fault every morning till the cars warmed up... wondering if it's a liquid like a spirit level and this is freezing or has leaked and freezing...


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> belive sensor G200 is within a Sensor block of G419.. G419 holds long & lat sensors...
> 
> Section 11 is on the advanced side of vagcom... so it's the block of 6 on the right not the block of 6 on the left which is safe... belive it's second one down in the row of 3... obviously you have to be open and in modual 3... although i've done it to mine and now have a G419 fault every morning till the cars warmed up... wondering if it's a liquid like a spirit level and this is freezing or has leaked and freezing...


So in your TT (>2002) the sensor(s) is located under the dash/steering column and its a sensor called G251, this is a collective sensorname that houses 419, G200 and G2002!?!

In my TT (<2002) the sensor is located next to the glovebox , called G251, but also know as G200 sensor?

Tonight I'm going to try to set my sensor to basic settings with vagcom, hoping it solves the ESP warning light problem...
(otherwise I need to buy a new sensor)

The TTshop is selling the G200/G251 sensor: http://www.thettshop.co.uk/oem.asp?cat= ... duct=30003

About the sensor: Do you really think there's a mechanism inside working with some sort of liquid?


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

http://130.74.178.22/aw/training/esp.pdf

Early cars have separate sensors,that later were combined.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

allewijn said:


> So in your TT (>2002) the sensor(s) is located under the dash/steering column and its a sensor called G251, this is a collective sensorname that houses 419, G200 and G2002!?!


not sure... I can't work it out... if it's RHD (which mine is) I belive (but still not found) that it's drivers side... from th pics... but heard someone say it's passanger side... which means they left it where it was and swapped the steering wheel to the other site... (as with most things when doing RHD)

As for the liquid... i'm not sure.. the more i think the more i get the conclusion it may well be like a liquid filled spirit level... as if it wasn't then it would be prone to dust and may well not read correctly.. (due to this being a problem not many people have come accross i think it must be liquid/gel filled)

as for the pics... of the sensors.... where id you get that from??? Maybe that thats quite usefull...

Like i said i'd check the connection first... it sounds more like loss of signal. with your first code... Beggining t think i may have pulled one a little lose or something myself...


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Tony:
Today I tried resetting my g200 sensor with vagcom, but it won't work.
Can you help me please???

This is the manual from Rosstech, which I tried to follow:

_Prerequisites:
Start the vehicle. 
Turn the steering wheel one turn to the right and one turn to the left. 
Drive in a short distance straight line on a level surface at a speed not higher than 20 km/h. 
If the steering wheel is straight during the test drive then stop the vehicle with the wheels pointed straight. 
Ensure that the steering wheel is not moved again. 
Keep the engine running and do not switch off the ignition. 
System voltage at least 12.0 V.

Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) :
[Select]
[03 - Brake Electronics]
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 004
[Go!]
Check field 2, the value has to be between -1.5 and +1.5 m/s².
[Done, Go Back]
[Coding-II - 11]
Enter 40168, to enable the basic setting.
[Do it!]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 063
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]
After a successful basic setting, field 2 should say "OK".
[Done, Go Back]
To make sure the basic setting was succesful, check the sensor again.
[Measuring Blocks - 08]
Group 004
[Go!]
Check field 2, the value has to be between -1.5 and +1.5 m/s².
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]_

This is how I did it:
I started my TT on a level surface road, turned the steering wheel one turn right and one turn left.
drove a short distance, not higher than 20km/u.
Stopped the TT with wheels pointed straight.
Keep the engine running.
Then I open vagcom, I go to 'select control module', choose 03-ABS brakes, then opening 'measuring blocks 08', then group 063,
I see around -10.34m/s in field 2.
I choose done, go back.
I go to 'Login 11'( is this correct, cause I see 'Coding-II - 11' in the manual above?), 
I type in 40168 and choose Do it.
Then I go to 'Basic settings 04'and choose group 063,I enter and I see 4 fields called: 'Adjustment', 'Not possible', '-2.47m/s' and 'N/A'
I can't choose 'activate the basic setting, like in the manual!?
So I can't go any further.
What do I do wrong?


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Basic setting does not work if sensor is faulty.


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Jurpo said:


> Basic setting does not work if sensor is faulty.


The reason that i can't 'choose' activate basic setting is because that specific 'button' isn't there at all! So it's not 'grey' or non clickale or someting, it's just insn't there. Nothing to do with a faulty sensor, but with another version of vagcom maybe?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

allewijn said:


> Check field 2, the value has to be between -1.5 and +1.5 m/s².
> 
> Then I go to 'Basic settings 04'and choose group 063,I enter and I see 4 fields called: 'Adjustment', 'Not possible', '-2.47m/s'


You've answered your own problem there matey... I've been through and pulled the important bits.. Obviously -2.47 is larger than -1.5 therefore it's impossible to reset... this i for eventualities like the bolt holding the sensor has falled out or losened off therefore it's not horizontal... you may find when you look at the sensor it's not quite level... if this is the case straighten it up and then try it...

If it does still say -2/47 or worse then unfortuntly your sensor is gone... (oh and found out it's a ballbearing in the sensor) weather this is relavent now i'm not sure..

Well my search for G419 is on Took the passanger side apart...(Mainly because i'd been told by a garage that the TT still has a sensor that side regardless of age)... and nothing (will post some pics later)... so it looks like the sensor is deffo combined and all within the G419..... going to try the drivers side now... see if i can see it...


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> allewijn said:
> 
> 
> > Check field 2, the value has to be between -1.5 and +1.5 m/s².
> ...


Tony what was your email adres? Then I send you two pdf docs from ELSAWIN where you can see the locations of all the sensors (G200, g251, etc).
You're telling me that 'I've answered my own question' because I see -2.47m/s, but still, there is NO option/button/thingy saying 'activate the basic setting'??? Is this option gone in vagcom when the value isn't between -1.5&+1.5?
(looking at the elsawin pics, sorry they are in dutch, I think my g200 sensor is also under the steering column, lhd, so not the sensor behind the glovebox, which I thought it was all the time..... confused!)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hey Matey,

my e-mail is: [email protected]

I've just had the whole lot apart (granted with limited light) still can't find anything... There's a huge raft of relays on the drivers side in the location that someone else posted up... Not good... I'll get the pics up once i get a Coffe down my neck.



> [Activate the Basic Setting.
> ON/OFF/Next]


The Button sould be at the very top. under the vagcom logo and it will say (on/off/next) not Activate Basic settings...
To me it sounds like where it says "not possible" in your second feild. After a successful basic setting, field 2 should say "OK". Meaning perhaps the "Not Possible" is blocking the re-set.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ok well Passanger side


















Drivers Side


























So can Anyone see any sort of ESP sensor??? the fault is Saying G419 but it isn't there where it's supposed to be???


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Second driver side pic. Top left corner. Round hole letters ...sor are visible.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Jurpo said:


> Second driver side pic. Top left corner. Round hole letters ...sor are visible.


Can you draw a circle round it???


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Tony I found my G200 and G202 sensors under the steering column (lhd), they (and the connectors) look good...
So: G200 and 202 are under steering column(lhd) and G251 is behind glovebox.

Look at the pictures:




You can see that the smaller sensor (g200) has number: 1J0 907 651 A
But the 'weird' thing is that when I google this number, it looks like this is the G251 sensor?!?!?
The sensor behind my glovebox (posted a picture of this earlier in this topic) has number: 1J1 907 638.
I still don't understand it...
What are your partnumbers Tony?

Today, when I drove my TT back home, the ESP light wasn't home, so I tried the vagcom basic settings again.
Value was between -1.5 and +1.5, but still I can't choose ON/OFF/NEXT in the basic settings screen, look here:
I don't see that specific button anywhere?--->
How comes?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

can't see the pics at work but will check tonight.... what version of vagcom?? is it full or the shareware version?? drop me a e-mail to the address above and i'll send you a present :wink: :wink:


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

also photo's from another user in this topic: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=151922&p=1551271
but still confused about the mix-up between G200 and G251 sensor?
Which sensor is located where in my TT?
Or is G251 the same as G200?

Under my steering column are two sensors:
Big YAW sensor: 1J0 907 657B
small sensor: 1J0 907 651 A (called G251 or G200???)

Behind my glovebox is another sensor, same size as smaller sensor under steering column:
small sensor: 1J1 907 638 (called G251 or G200???)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I was under the impression the part numbers where the same for both... Like the TT shop link you sent... The part is the same for both sensors.. it's the orientation of the sensor thats different (which way round you fit it) be it back and forth or side to side movement. Long=Back and forth, Lat=side to side (I think) think the Lat is passanger and long under your steering column... but like i said cannot be sure as both and in a box called G419 on mine... that i can't seem to find :?


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Jurpo said:
> 
> 
> > Second driver side pic. Top left corner. Round hole letters ...sor are visible.
> ...











Arrow marks the spot. :arrow:


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

allewijn said:


> also photo's from another user in this topic: viewtopic.php?f=15&t=151922&p=1551271
> but still confused about the mix-up between G200 and G251 sensor?
> Which sensor is located where in my TT?
> Or is G251 the same as G200?
> ...


http://130.74.178.22/aw/training/esp.pdf
Early tt Esp info on that pdf.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Cheers for the arrow matey... back to taking it apart then LOL..



 Jurpo said:


> http://130.74.178.22/aw/training/esp.pdf
> Early tt Esp info on that pdf.


I download that.. Interesting read... Shame there's not mention of the G419 (just a note had it again this morning)


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

2 Days ago I connected my TT with my laptop/vagcom again.
The ESP-lights wasn't on at that moment, so I was able to connect to group 63 using basic settings.
Value was between -1.5 & +1.5, the 'button' with ON/OFF/NEXT wasn't there, but I think my version of vagcom auto-sets the basic values when jou choose the specific block and opening it by entering because field 2 says 'OK'!
After that, all values/fields look good and ESP light isn't burning anymore and hasn't come back (drove different short and long drives, 'bout 100 miles)
(I'm knocking on wood at this moment, hoping it solved the problem)
Keep you update about the esp-light!

This: http://130.74.178.22/aw/training/esp.pdf , was verrrry usefull for me.
The Audi TT has the ITT Automotive ESP system (not the Bosch ESP system), starting from page 38.
Now everything is clear to me:

- Sensor for transverse accelaration G200 is under steering column (page 43)
- Sensor for rotation rate G202 is also under steering column (in a bracket together with G200 sensor) (page45)
- Longtitudinal acceleration sensor G249 is behind the glovebox and is only in the QUATTRO VERSIONS (like mine) (page 48)
- G200 sensor and G249 sensor look the same from the outside (shape/size) but are different kind of sensors)

And Tony: Maybe you can reset group 69, this is the G249 sensor, read on page 61!!!


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

Aaargghhh, light has come on again!!! 
how weird!?
What do you guys think? Dodgy sensor? Wise to buy a new one?


----------



## johnrolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

hi 
had the same probs with mine too i just ignore the fault light now :!: :!:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

johnrolfe said:


> hi
> had the same probs with mine too i just ignore the fault light now :!: :!:


I got told to ignore it too... The cost of the damm thing vs the actual job it does isn't worth it.. I may have a word with TT-spares to see if he can dig me one out... for if i ever decide to do the removal again. :roll:


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

Sensor is most fragile part of system,chances that it is faulty,causing broblem is high.
I think working Esp is worth it.


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> johnrolfe said:
> 
> 
> > hi
> ...


The cost of the damn thing???
It isn't cheap, but the g200 sensor costs around 140,- euro's, so it's 'affordable' and I do like a working ESP system and I hate the warning light.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

allewijn said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > johnrolfe said:
> ...


Like i said though mines only on in the morning when it's cold... once the car has warmed up if i turn it off and back on it's gone again... so suppose mine isn't as serious as yours... :?


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

okay still my question in search for the 'ON/OFF/NEXT' button in the basic settings menu, because i still get the esp warning light/g200 faultcode sometimes.

When I go to group 063 in basic settings menu, I see this (when my esp light is off, so everything is working ok):

As you all can see, there isn't a 'ON/OFF/ACTIVE' button anywhere, like described in the manual from Rosstech, where he explains how to reset the g200 sensor 
(over here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/Aud ... ic_Setting )

I've searched the web, and found this:









As you all can see, there is a 'ON/OFF/NEXT' button to active the basic setting.

HOW COMES?
How can I reset my own g200 sensor?
(hoping this helps and the light doesn't come back anymore, otherwise my sensor is 'dodgy' and I have to buy a new one)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

It's after the log-in screen you get the 0n/off button... otherwise you just in means block testing (the safe bit where you can just view and not reset) you need to be on the advanced side..(right hand side of the 12 options) 6 are in a safe box six are in a advanced box...


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> It's after the log-in screen you get the 0n/off button... otherwise you just in means block testing (the safe bit where you can just view and not reset) you need to be on the advanced side..(right hand side of the 12 options) 6 are in a safe box six are in a advanced box...


I know!
I am in the 'advanced box', I went to 'Login 11' where I typed in '4016'8' and went to 'basic settings 04' where I choose group 063, this is is printscreen of how it then looks like:


What do you mean with th 'log-in screen'?
Can you see ON/OFF/NEXT in your vagcom when you do a basic group 063 setting?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

hmmm wonder why that is??? I'll doubble check tomoz and do mine again with screen shots and instructions for ya (if ya can hold on till then)


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> hmmm wonder why that is??? I'll doubble check tomoz and do mine again with screen shots and instructions for ya (if ya can hold on till then)


I can hold on! 
thanks again!
Btw: what 'protocol' are you using? Maybe kwp-2000?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716

Hey matey... did abit of a write up for you... see if you can work out what your missing... hope that helpsOh and did a screen shot of the setting/options before i started








Oh and do your part numbers match up with the ones on the new thread?????? click to enlarge images


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

so how's it going? any joy yet? did you read the post on the other thread about the VW sticker sensor... it was replaced with a 51 A as the other side...


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

The last time I've seen the damn esp light was on 10 oktober 2009.
Today, 21 oktober 2009, still no esp warning light/faultcode!  
Resetted to basic settings with hitting the 'GO' button (because I don't use the KWP2000 protocol, no ON/OFF/NEXT button).
Your write up was sóóóó usefull!!! (viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716)

Hoping the light won't come on anymore!

Thanks again!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Brilliant matey, it's 14days for faults (thats when you truly know your fault free) so good luck for the next few days...

but looks like it's worked nicely !!


----------



## timvgti (Mar 14, 2007)

The ESP light/faultcode came back so I bought a new G200 sensor last week (140 euro's ).
Swapped it with the old sensor but the ESP light is still on (when I start the car, it is sometimes off, but after some minutes of driving, it goes on again).
My notebook isn't working at the moment (need to reïnstall Windows XP), so can't use Vagcom.
Is it nescesary to set it to 'basic settings' with vagcom to use it properly???


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

usually after a install you may have to set the readings to 0... it maybe slightly our ect... but it shouldn't really throw up a code for that... :? hmmmm it's not a wiring problem for the sensor???


----------

